# Framingham Police Officers



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

I have my final panel interview for the Austin Police Department, and need some statistics from the town I live in. I need to get a two minute presentation and I have looked online but can't find how many police officers Framingham has and how many of those officers can speak Portuguese. If anyone knows these statistics and could let me know about it, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm not on that department, but Framingham does not have that large of a portuguese population. They do have a lot of Brazilians but they can't be cops....yet....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Portugese is the primary language in Brazil. If soemone on this board doesn't answer your question, I would call FPD, ask for the public information officer or the person who speaks to the media. Tell them why you are calling and they may answer your question.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Did you try sending them an e-mail? I got answers back to your question in like 5 minutes...someone on nights is fast with the PC.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd demand marijuana be legalized and refer to the chief as "dude" throughout your presentation.


----------

